
Why does cancer exist at all? Science turns to elephants, mice and ancient life - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/health/2019-08-03/why-do-we-get-cancer-look-to-evolution/11279656
======
bediger4000
I thought that cancer's existence was just a biological manifestation of the
halting problem. Am I mistaken?

